# ¿Como imprimir diseños en las cajas de nuestros proyectos?



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

Hola buenas,

He visto muchos proyectos aqui, en el foro, con diseños impresos en la caja (Mucha gente le llama gabinete por aqui) que indican que hace cada elemento de control como perillas e interruptores.

A mi solo se me ocurre la serigrafia pero he estado preguntando precios de marcos serigraficos y son muy caros para utilizarlo solo una vez en un proyecto. Tambien he pensado en la transferencia de toner, pero aparte de que si la caja es de plastico se quemaria, nunca he conseguido que saliera todo el papel de encima del toner.

¿Que metodo utilizais para imprimir en las cajas de los proyectos?

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2011)

Papel adhesivo, básicamente.
En ocasiones transparente y en otras de colores.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

> Papel adhesivo, básicamente.
> En ocasiones transparente y en otras de colores.


¿Solo existe esa forma haciendolo casero?
La verdad es que es papel adhesivo no tiene que ser caro, asi que es un metodo economico, pero el papel transparente una vez adherido se veran los bordes,¿no? Es decir, se notara el papel transparente y seguro que se acaba despegando.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2011)

Prueba a meter la caja en la impresora, en la mía no cabía 
Yo tenía un plotter de plumillas y uno de los usos que pensé para no tirarlo era el de dibujar en las carátulas e incluso marcar para mecanizar, pero nunca lo puse en práctica.

Otra solución supongo que será la serigrafía, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo caseramente.
Supongo que también se podrá hacer lo de la plancha pero no se si quedará mucho mas fuerte que un papel adhesivo.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

> Prueba a meter la caja en la impresora, en la mía no cabía


Como no haberlo pensado 



> Otra solución supongo que será la serigrafía, pero no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo caseramente.


Si fuera para una serie en cadena si vale la pena pero para imprimir solo una caja..

Haber si alguien da ideas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> Hola buenas,
> 
> He visto muchos proyectos aqui, en el foro, con diseños impresos en la caja (Mucha gente le llama gabinete por aqui) que indican que hace cada elemento de control como perillas e interruptores.....



Por aquí se comento algo:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

> Por aquí se comento algo:
> Mejorar la presentación de nuestros equipos


Se comento más que algo..


> Hola, Limbo;
> 
> Pesquise sobre tintas fotosensíveis Ultravioleta.
> 
> De aplicar la pintura, secar, poner la fotolitografía a, conecta la lámpara UV para quemar el diseño y después muestra la.


No he entendido muy bien lo que me has dicho.

Gracias.
Saludos.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## ortolan (Feb 6, 2011)

Búsqueda en los tintes fotosensibles ultravioleta.

http://www.circuitoimpressofacil.com.br/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> La verdad es que es papel adhesivo no tiene que ser caro, asi que es un metodo economico, *pero el papel transparente una vez adherido se veran los bordes,¿no? Es decir, se notara el papel transparente y seguro que se acaba despegando*.


Hola Limbo:
Lo que decís es "bastante cierto", pero hay algunas recomendaciones para tratar de evitar que suceda.


El bordes se van a ver tarde o temprano, pero con una elección correcta del color o acabado de la superficie de fondo, pueden pasar muy inadvertidos.
Es importante que el corte del papel autoadhesivo NO LLEGUE hasta los bordes del gabinete, ya que entonces es seguro que se despegará. Siempre debe ser mas pequeño que el área a cubrir Y NO DEBE TENER LOS BORDES A 90 GRADOS, por que las puntas siempre se despegan. Hay que tratar de que las "aristas" sean redondeadas.
Siempre hay que dar al menos un par de manos de alguna laca, pintura o barniz *transparente *que proteja la superficie impresa.
Con eso vas a andar muy bien...hasta que tengas otros medios de lograr la impresión.
Vos que estás cerca de Inglaterra, podrías buscar y comprar unos "stickers" que traen letras o palabras o dibujos que se transfieren a cualquier superficie solo frotando sobre ellos. Si los consigues (acá en Argentina desaparecieron hace mas de 25 años), y estoy seguro que sí por que hasta tienen página web (pero no me acuerdo el nombre ), eso te permite un acabado EXCELENTE sin bordes ni nada...pero que igual hay que proteger con laca transparente en aerosol.

Lo encontré: http://www.letraset.com/products/90-Letraset-Transfers/

Saludos!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2011)

Supongo que las impresoras que son capaces de imprimir CDs serán capaces de imprimir otra cosa plana de tamaño similar.
He impreso pocas carátulas pero las que hice en papel poliester adhesivo se quedaron realmente bien, es cuestión de o no llegar al borde o que llegue y doblarlo por detrás "forrando" el panel frontal.
De Letraset tengo unos cuantos aún de cuando se diseñaban los PCBs a mano total pero no se si daría para hacer algo decente. Es difícil alinear todas las letras perfectamente. Además haría falta poner encima una laca o algo que lo proteja porque se arrancan del roce.
¿Nadie ha hecho lo de la plancha con la impresora laser y el papel satinado como para hacer PCBs?


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

> El bordes se van a ver tarde o  temprano, pero con una elección correcta del color o acabado de la  superficie de fondo, pueden pasar muy inadvertidos.
> Es importante que el corte del papel autoadhesivo NO LLEGUE hasta  los bordes del gabinete, ya que entonces es seguro que se despegará.  Siempre debe ser mas pequeño que el área a cubrir Y NO DEBE TENER LOS  BORDES A 90 GRADOS, por que las puntas siempre se despegan. Hay que  tratar de que las "aristas" sean redondeadas.
> Siempre hay que dar al menos un par de manos de alguna laca, pintura o barniz *transparente *que proteja la superficie impresa.


 gracias por la info, lo tendre en cuenta.



> os que estás cerca de Inglaterra, podrías buscar y comprar unos  "stickers" que traen letras o palabras o dibujos que se transfieren a  cualquier superficie solo frotando sobre ellos. Si los consigues (acá en  Argentina desaparecieron hace mas de 25 años), y estoy seguro que sí  por que hasta tienen página web (pero no me acuerdo el nombre ), eso te permite un acabado EXCELENTE sin bordes ni nada...pero que igual hay que proteger con laca transparente en aerosol.


Esos me suenan de haberlos visto en una tienda de aqui barcelona, aunque no sé si seran lo mismo.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2011)

> No he entendido muy bien lo que me has dicho.



el amigo ortolan, dice que podes probar con emulsion fotosensible y un diseño en fotolito o papel transparente, igual que si hicieras un pcb por metodo fotosensible. ¿no es asi amigo?
saludosss


----------



## ortolan (Feb 6, 2011)

D@rio dijo:


> el amigo ortolan, dice que podes probar con emulsion fotosensible y un diseño en fotolito o papel transparente, igual que si hicieras un pcb por metodo fotosensible. ¿no es asi amigo?
> saludosss





En mi trabajo se utiliza la serigrafía







Tenemos una gran pantalla con varias palabras y los dibujos y como se combinan las necesidades de nuestros y el uso de pintura epox, 
pero tenemos un costo de 45 pesos por pantalla.

Ver la foto de arriba, que limita los dibujos que no vamos a utilizar.

También imprimir en la transparencia invertida y pegar con cola en spray






El panel se realizó la transparencia láser y y pegado con pegamento del aerosol "77" 3M



impresión láser "color" está en el lado de la cola y protegido por plástico transparente




Perdón por usar traductor goolge


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2011)

> Perdón por usar traductor goolge


no esta tan mal traducido... 


eso es a lo que yo llamo una terminacion profecional, muy buen trabajo el tuyo.
saludosss


----------



## Limbo (Feb 6, 2011)

> eso es a lo que yo llamo una terminacion profecional, muy buen trabajo el tuyo.


La verdad es que si, tiene un aspecto muy bueno.



> el amigo ortolan, dice que podes probar con emulsion fotosensible y un  diseño en fotolito o papel transparente, igual que si hicieras un pcb  por metodo fotosensible. ¿no es asi amigo?
> saludosss


No he utilizado nunca ese metodo para hacer las pcb's ¿Con eso quedaria un grabado como si fuera toner? Me refiero al color.. ¿o mas bien quedaria un tono grisaceo?


----------



## Scooter (Feb 6, 2011)

Está impreso en una hoja transparente al revés (simétrico) y luego pegada con cola en spray


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

> Está impreso en una hoja transparente al revés (simétrico) y luego pegada con cola en spray


Esta opcion me gusta y si la cola en spray es barata, es un metodo muy economico, porque la hoja imagino que sera satinada blanca sin nada en especial..
Habria que comparar el acabado de la hoja adhesiva con la cola en spray y ver que sale mejor a relacion precio/calidad.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 7, 2011)

Lo único es si la cola emborrona la tinta. Por eso era una laser color la que habían usado.
Cola en spray es fácil de conseguir; para pintura hay innumerables tipos de lacas y barnices para proteger lienzos, acuarelas etc y todas ellas pegan.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

He encontrado 3 links interesantes: 
http://www.mikmo.dk/synthpanels.html
http://www.strings.ph.qmul.ac.uk/~thomas/synthdiy/frontpanel.htm
http://www.microcontroladorespic.com/tutoriales/Fabricacion-frontales/Panel-tactil.html

Otra cosa que estoy mirando es un programa para diseñar frontales. He bajado el Front Designer 3.0 pero no me convence mucho. Quiero probar el Corel tal y como dice Fogonazo en su post, pero para dibujar escalas no sé si sera facil.

¿Alguna recomendacion?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo solía usar unas hojas de papel autoadhesivo creo que de origen Alemán que se podían imprimir con "Chorro de tinta" o láser color.
Tenían la gran ventaja de que al *NO* ser pilietileno, sino poliester, *no* cambiaban de tamaño con el tiempo, *no* se encogían.
No eran económicas, 1U$ la hoja, pero un frente presentable lo justificaba plenamente.
Luego de colocarlo sobre el metal del frente le daba una pintada con barniz para dibujo, que deja una película invisible y aumenta la duración al roce de la impresión.


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

> No eran económicas, 1U$ la hoja, pero un frente presentable lo justificaba plenamente.


Si es solo para una caja esta muy bien, un dolar no es nada, si fuera para 500 la cosa cambia 

Creo que primero probare con cualquier papel autoadhesivo haber como funciona, despues tambien me gustaria intentar lo del papel transparente con la cola en spray.

Fogonazo, ¿tu con el Corel como haces las escalas radiales y semejantes? ¿Es complicado? Yo utilizo Photoshop y seria algo tedioso hacer la escala radial, por eso te pregunto si con el Corel es lo mismo.

Gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> .....Fogonazo, ¿tu con el Corel como haces las escalas radiales y semejantes? ¿Es complicado?......



No es complicado, solo cuesta un poco trabajoso.

Haces primero un linea guía.
Colocas el punto de rotación en las coordenadas del origen del radio
Con la opción rotar giras la linea guía tantos grados como necesites para tu diagrama.
Copias y pegas la misma linea guia y le aplicas nuevamente la opción rotar a un nuevo valor de grados.
Una ves que hiciste todos los radios con lineas guía, trazas sobre el mismo centro un circulo que será el diámetro final del diagrama.
Trazas otro círculo igual, pero mas chico que será el diámetro interno del "Dial"
Con la herramienta línea de trazo unes ambos círculos sobre las líneas guía que tenías previamente.
Borras o dejas los círculos de acuerdo a tu gusto.

Una vez que te armaste esto, lo puedes emplear como matriz para nuevos "Diales"


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

> Haces primero un linea guía.
> Colocas el punto de rotación en las coordenadas del origen del radio
> Con la opción rotar giras la linea guía tantos grados como necesites para tu diagrama.
> Copias y pegas la misma linea guia y le aplicas nuevamente la opción rotar a un nuevo valor de grados.
> ...


   Gracias por este mini tutorial.

Definitivamente me quedo con el Corel para estas cosas. Con el Photoshop lo he intentado y es bastante mas complicado, por no decir casi imposible.

Del metodo que me has explicado he cambiado un par de cosas como acortar las lineas guia en vez de unir los dos circulos con la herramienta "conexion de linea recta" y despues eliminar las lineas guia, asi haces menos clicks 
Y he utilizado la herramienta "Eliminar segmento virtual" para eliminar el segmento que sobraba del circulo principal.

Dejo el resultado de mi primer dial  Los numeros no han salido muy bien porque no he calculado que tendrian dos digitos y al final se me juntaron con las lineas de la graduacion, y como solo es una prueba, pues asi lo he dejado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2011)

Limbo dijo:


> ..... Los numeros no han salido muy bien porque no he calculado que tendrian dos digitos y al final se me juntaron con las lineas de la graduacion,.....


Para que los números tomen la forma del dial, puedes emplear la herramienta "Ajustar texto a curva"
Otra variante que queda bien es descentrar los círculos uno respecto al otro, de esa forma los segmentos van de menor a mayor según el ángulo.

Todas estas variantes se pueden hacer, con algo de trabajo 
Estos ejemplos están echos con otro *programa*, pero se pueden hacer tranquilamente con Corel

Ver el archivo adjunto 39581​


----------



## Limbo (Feb 7, 2011)

> Estos ejemplos están echos con otro *programa*, pero se pueden hacer tranquilamente con Corel


¿Que ejemplos?Creo que se te olvidaron.



> Otra variante que queda bien es descentrar los círculos uno respecto al  otro, de esa forma los segmentos van de menor a mayor según el ángulo.


Lo probare sin duda esto que me dices.


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 12, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo solía usar unas hojas de papel autoadhesivo creo que de origen Alemán que se podían imprimir con "Chorro de tinta" o láser color.
> Tenían la gran ventaja de que al *NO* ser pilietileno, sino poliester, *no* cambiaban de tamaño con el tiempo, *no* se encogían.
> No eran económicas, 1U$ la hoja, pero un frente presentable lo justificaba plenamente.
> Luego de colocarlo sobre el metal del frente le daba una pintada con barniz para dibujo, que deja una película invisible y aumenta la duración al roce de la impresión.



Donde compraste el papel autohadesivo? Era transparente?
EDITO: ya las ubiqué, las venden como "transparencias autohadesivas" para inkjet, salen $50 las 20 hojas


----------

